# Hi from Alberta



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello, I'm a 21 year old from central Alberta, working on a pig farm. I break horses on the side, and enjoy spending time with my two keepers "mare" and "rocky". Look forward to "e-meeting" you all and learn a bunch of new stuff!
Denise


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Denise, and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Denise, welcome to the HF. We have several members from Canada and I know at least one from Alberta.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Denise. I saw the pictures of your horses. They're beautiful. Welcome to the horse forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome welcome! wow a pig farm! sounds fun 

have fun chatting!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Denise! 
Nice to meet a fellow Albertan


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Denise! I thought I would pop over and officially say hi!


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone...looking forward to getting to know you all better!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya  welcome


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------

